# Skirt Tetras Spawned



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

This is the 3rd time I was lucky enough to be home when my skirt tetras spawned and I got some of the eggs (they always do it early in the morning when I'm usually at work). The first time only 2 fry survived (in a breeder net in another larger tank) and I put them in with the next batch that was only 3 days younger and had over 20 fry (in a plant tank, no fish except the fry, also no filter). Within a short time all but 2 fry disappeared, I believe their older siblings ate them. Anyway, after 3 weeks those 2 perished as well. 
Monday, I caught about 10 more eggs, so far it looks like 3 hatched, could be more. I have them in a breeder net in a 46 gal which is currently housing their parent as well as a few other low waste fish (understocked by about 10 inches). Should I keep them in there or move them to my 2.5 gal plant tank. The plant tank is without a filter but has daphnia and MTSs and lots of green water. The fry may survive in there without me even adding fry food at least for some time. Once they are a little larger they should be ok in the tank with their parents. But my guess there would be at least 3 months. Could they live in a 2.5 gal plant tank, no filter for that long?


----------

